# Well Bless Your Little Pea Pickin Heart



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Went over on Goverment Land this morning to Deer hunt.Drive by some Parking Lots no one there.Drove by one Camp area,didn't see anyone stiring.This looks good.

Get over where I was going to go,there was a Guy there getting ready to go out.Asked where he was going? It was determined he was going where I was going to go.I told him I was thinking of going back there.He told me he really wished I wouldn't go back there.

Then he went on to tell me that he had been patterning a Buck two weeks before the season opened.Then Opening day there was 50 pickups in this one spot and nobody got a Deer.So that messed him up.I went on to tell him that it really don't do any good to pattern them,it is better to figure out where they are going to go once everyone starts beating the brush.WELL!I'm a Trophy hunter and I don't hunt that way.

I told him I thought Antler Restrictions had alot to bringing more people down here.Well I think they should have them here.well most Locals don't like them here because they are just Meat Hunters.Well I meat hunt too.I killed 9 Does on Corps of Engineer Land.

Then he tells me he comes up here from Florida,spends alot of money and expects to have a good hunt.Said when he gets home he is going to write Letter trying to get restrictions on number of people allowed on these areas.

Well I left to hunt across the road from him.I'm thinking about what he said about being a Throphy Hunter and spending so much money.Then I thought,Well Golly Gee,Bless Your Little Pea Pickin Heart,I'm sorry I didn't know that I was in the presence of such a special V.I.P.If your such a Trophy hunter,I sure wouldn't be hunting the Ozarks where it is not known for Throphy Deer.What do you expect with the Conservation Department and Major State Newspapers are promoting this area as the to go place to enjoy the outdoors.Considering it is one of the Largest Conservation areas in the state with miles of Hiking and Horseback Trails.And the Canoeing and Fishing on the river.And Camping.with thousands coming every year.Who would have thought so many would come here for Deer hunting?

Go to where I was going,thought.Hey Bub Flick Your Bic the wind is not blowing right to hunt where you are going.Plus Bub I think you just jacked up the value of my 25 acres,with my Private Stands.

big rockpile


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Ya needs to kowtow to them outa staters They pay more for their permits and our DNR has gotten the Money bug so bad since they've got to spend that sales tax we give em years back..:bashern buncha money grubbing freekin frakin razzle rheads taking our landowner priviliges away next year:duel:
Now methinks ya outa brings me that muzzydubble barrel fer the winter, member ole Obummer said he wuz gonna spread the wealth.:buds:


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I met one last year from Florida who came rolling into the cafe parking lot about an hour before daylight. He was towing a 16' trailer with enough gear to stay a couple of weeks plus his four wheeler. He was decked out in his cabela's suit and had a compass stringed around his neck and stuck in his pocket. He took the big cigar outta his mouth and asked us if there were any hunters in the room. We just kinda looked at each other without saying a word. So he went on to say he was trying to get up into a place called Camel's Back on the east side of the national forest where his buddies from Tallahassee were waiting on him. Since we know those guys from Florida have to pay a lot more money for their outta state liscense, we decided to help him out. Jake told him he got off the interstate one exit too soon, to just turn and go back the way he come, take the next exit north, exit west and go about 10 miles and turn on county road 119, go about 10 more miles and turn left on the dirt road right by the big AME Zion Hill Baptist Church, Camel Back is about 3 miles down that road.......and that's a shortcut. He went out happy as could be in a cloud of dust.............I love it when a plan comes together.

Funny thing about it though, after he left, it was like he'd never been there, no one mentioned it, cracked a joke or nothing......just went on talking about Billy's kid who was off in Iraq.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

My favorite here in Texas where it is legal to bait deer with deer feeders and shoot them while they are drooling from eating the corn are the guys who are decked out in 100's of dollars of camo, have all the proper scents, big fancy rifles etc etc etc just to sit in a plywood box and shoot deer 75 yards away as the corn comes rattling out of a timer driven feeder. The deer know exactly when the corn will be spilled and show up drooling. Heaven knows we call deer RATS - big gray brown RATS - our limit is FIVE and the state hopes you will shoot 5 Does.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

I hope y'all know that not all us Florida boys are like those two snobs.

My apologies to you all for the idiots who do live here.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

tyusclan said:


> I hope y'all know that not all us Florida boys are like those two snobs.
> 
> My apologies to you all for the idiots who do live here.



We know that I believe, ya oughta hear the stories that the Cowboystater's tell
about the "Green Wienies"..:rotfl:

What gets my goat is our DNR one of the BEST funded in the country is constantly looking for more money, never satisfied...:flame:


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

tyusclan said:


> I hope y'all know that not all us Florida boys are like those two snobs. My apologies to you all for the idiots who do live here.


Everyone has all the homegrown ones they can stand as well. I know my area here has our own and they ain't from out of state.........they're from the twilight zone. They're like yuppies that grew old but didn't grow up in a weird kinda way.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

I think that any DNR that takes landowner privilages- formerly known as rights- should be given a wake up call. If every private property owner within the state would shut down thier land to any and all hunting for a year the DNR would crap itself. They really don't hold the power they think they do if we had the balls to stand up to them. Most states public hunting areas could not service all the hunters. 

The loss of the liscense fees from the true hunters that could sacrifice hunting for that year and that pressure could litterally collapse those self proclaimed Gods of other peoples property. 

I would love to see one state do that... the others would cower in fear and maybe be a bit more reasonable in thier demands.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We call them city people. Hold no respect of any thing except themselves. Never owned a hunk of land bigger than a 3000 sq.ft. home can sit on and to lazy to even mow that tiny bit of grass their self.
Drive up north where there are farm and wood lots in there Eculades and Navigators . First place not displaying rows of yellow or orange no tresspassing signs they are out, got to have those signs about 10 feet apart or less or they swear they never seen them. Cutting fences or pushing them down in the middle to get over them.
Opening gates and not shutting them too. Dumping their trash where ever they happen to park. Tell us the land owners that Billy Bob owns this land and they got permission to hunt it years ago like we the real owners are to stupid to know we really do own the land.
I know longer waste my time to inform them I am the land owner despite what Billy Bob said as they want to agrue. I just speed dial the local law enforcement agency and tell them to aresst them as I WILL PRESS CHARGES. The state of course can use the fine money for some thing or other.

Some though are from Ohio too.I expect they are city people too as land owners just wouldn't do that me thinks.

 Al


----------



## oldcj5guy (Jul 24, 2006)

Should try living in Colorado. The out of staters are enough to drive you crazy here. It is to the point in some areas that you can't hunt anywhere close to home because the staters have driven up the amount of points you have to have to get a permit there. I just keep telling myself that I get to go back to Arkansas in May/June.....


----------

